# Ricky (for adoption)



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is a new little guy we got from a puppymill. Thank goodness the breeders decided not to use him. He has many "faults" as determined by maltese standards but is a very sweet guy. My good friend is fostering him because I already have a foster dog at my house, a long haired chi. 

Here is the link to his bio. We transport our dogs by a lisensed transport to the New England area that only takes rescue dogs. It is the same way (not sure if she used the same transport or not) 2maltmom got her little yorkie. We are not the same rescue but both are in AR.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11685976


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: what a precious littleman. I wish I could get him, :wub: I know someone will adopt him very soon


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, what a sweetheart!!!! Now where was he before Tink came along!?  

Oh, I'd scoop that little man up in a heartbeat. (but 4 dogs is a bit much for me right now :smmadder: )


Tink did come from Arkansas in a "puppy bus" - which was actually a new RV bus. But, duh, I forget the name of the outfit right now... we picked him up at a rest stop on the NJ Turnpike.


I want to see a picture of the long hair Chi!!!!! (I want one of them too....  )


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I bet Tink came up on Got Orphans transport. We use Peterson and totally trust them with our rescues. Remember, I even adopted out my sweet Kirby this way. 

We have got soooo many cute rescues right now. We are seeing a decline in breeders selling "designer dogs" and have gotten calls to take some Jairns (jack russell/cairn terrier mixes) and Frengles (French Bulldog/beagle mixes) Why in the world would you breed those together. Apparently, they are not selling well. Thank goodness! The frengles were turned in because their noses were too long.............like a beagle instead of the frenchie. They told the vet to euthanize them or whatever, so she called our rescue group.

Here is my cute chi. He is one yr. old and weighs 5 lbs. The owner turned him in because she worked 10 hrs. a day and couldn't seem to housetrain him. Imagine that!

[attachment=40136:Eli_face.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (kab @ Aug 20 2008, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621986


> I bet Tink came up on Got Orphans transport. We use Peterson and totally trust them with our rescues. Remember, I even adopted out my sweet Kirby this way.
> 
> We have got soooo many cute rescues right now. We are seeing a decline in breeders selling "designer dogs" and have gotten calls to take some Jairns (jack russell/cairn terrier mixes) and Frengles (French Bulldog/beagle mixes) Why in the world would you breed those together. Apparently, they are not selling well. Thank goodness! The frengles were turned in because their noses were too long.............like a beagle instead of the frenchie. They told the vet to euthanize them or whatever, so she called our rescue group.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a precious face! I'd try to MAKE TIME for that little guy... thanks for posting his picture


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He is adorable.......how bad is his LP? Does he limp? Is it both legs? Do they only adopt to New Englanders?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 20 2008, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622017


> He is adorable.......how bad is his LP? Does he limp? Is it both legs? Do they only adopt to New Englanders?[/B]



We adopt locally or to the New England area because that is where the transport goes. Otherwise, you have to come and get them.

He does not limp bad now. It is more like he is sort of peg leg a bit. Also, he still doesn't have a lot of muscle tone due to the fact that he lived his first life in a cage. He gets better every week.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh he is so adorable. Gosh, I hope he finds his perfect home. He sure deserves it. :wub: 

And that long-haired Chi. Wow, how cute is that. Another doll baby :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow! Little Ricky is BEYOND adorable!! What a doll! And it looks like he has long legs like Miss Tchelsi. :wub: With that face, I really believe he'll have a forever home in no time at all! Good luck, cutie-pie!


----------

